# Ist JSF mittlerweile ein voll anerkannter Standard?



## DennisXX (28. Feb 2012)

Hallo nochmal !

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ihr persönlich zu dem JSF Framework steht und ob das für euch ein Standard ist, den ihr in eurer Entwicklung voll akzeptiert habt und auch einsetzt, oder ob ihr ihm eher etwas skeptisch gegenübersteht?

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2012)

*verschoben*

Wenn du schon solche Threads startest, dann achte wenigstens auf das Unterforum...


----------



## DennisXX (28. Feb 2012)

entschuldige maki !


----------

